# 0 degree Binding angle



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've ridden 0/0 before if that's ultimately the most comfortable for you then have at it. I think in the long run you'll get excessive torque on your leading knee but if it works for you, it works.

Otherwise calf pain could be due to a few reasons first and most obvious is that you're using them more intensely than you normally due, (i.e., you're just not yet in good "boarding" shape early in the season). Another obvious culprit is forward lean. On most (all?) bindings you should have the ability to relax the forward lean. I'd turn it down to 0 or as close to 0 as it allows. You don't need it, and that will alleviate stress on your calf muscles.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

*zero is fine*

Heck yeah riding at 0 degrees is ok! It all depends on you and what is more comfortable for you. If you feel comfortable when you ride at 0 degrees then who cares what anyone else thinks? Unfortunately, most people that ride with their feet ducked out are only doing it because they think it looks cool or because their favorite pro rides like that. They don't understand the actual mechanics behind it. I ride at 15 and -12 for my wider stance because with my feet that wide it would tweak my knees too much to keep them straight up and down at 0. With a narrower stance I might change my degrees to 12 and -12 or 12 and -9 or something like that. Everyone is different. A lot of times in the snowboarding magazines they will interview a pro and list his or her configuration and you'll notice that it varies a lot between the riders and the type of riding that they do. Good luck and happy shredding


----------



## angusshangus (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have my highbacks set with no lean. I found that i was fighting the bindings from within my boots... my feet naturally wanted to straighten out and it was creating pressure points where I was twisting against my boots. I'm definitely not in good boarding shape as I'm pretty wiped out after a full day but my soreness is definitely less at 0. i may try a less sever angle and try again at some point this season


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Even slightly toed out is a much more natural stance, but some people are pigeon toed or could have other conditions making them more comfortable at 0/0...

If it works for you, go with it, but if you haven't tried yet, try something mild like -3/+3 or -6/+6 and see if it's better.

No you won't kill yourself.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am bow legged as hell so 0 stance wouldn't ever work for me. That being said, if it makes you ride better, then go for it. Just keep tweeking it in the future, your preference might change as your riding progresses. 


I ride a duck 15 15, or 17 17 depending on the conditions, but I ride switch as much as I ride regular.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

The nice thing about snowboarding is that you can do whatever feels best :yahoo:

It doesn't matter, there are no rules to HOW you should ride. You don't have an "out-of-bounds" line or a uniform restriction like other sports

If you wanna rock 0/0 then go ahead.

I, for one am a natural stanced, goofy footed freestyle park/urban rider.

so (get this!) I actually rock a massive 30/25

pic related!

Cheers to having it your way!


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I do a slightly ducked stance 15/10. Works for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

G Steezy said:


> The nice thing about snowboarding is that you can do whatever feels best :yahoo:
> 
> It doesn't matter, there are no rules to HOW you should ride. You don't have an "out-of-bounds" line or a uniform restriction like other sports
> 
> ...


You have got to have some messed up legs for 30/-25 to be comfortable. No normal person's stance should be like that.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Nivek said:


> You have got to have some messed up legs for 30/-25 to be comfortable. No normal person's stance should be like that.


Na, actually it's pretty comfortable for a rider who places emphasis on the front leg when I can. Duck stance like that allows me to allocate pressure on either side more easily, considering it feels natural for my feet to point in the direction I'm facing.
In essence, It's easier to place weight on the balls of my feet than the side of my feet. Not only that, but because of this, it feels more stable than a 15/-15.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nivek said:


> You have got to have some messed up legs for 30/-25 to be comfortable. No normal person's stance should be like that.


If it works, it works. In 1988 +45, 0 was the norm. Personally I rock +21, -12 because I like the symmetry of the numbers.


----------



## opers13 (Jan 2, 2017)

lets revive the 0 degree angle thread 

I wakeboard and snowboard, on a wakeboard 15/-15 is very comfortable for me. Snowboard is a different story... 0 on the front and -15 on the rear. I have tried 15/-15 and I'm fighting my my boot and binding all day long. So 0 degree on the front it is, but I do feel a more pressure on my front knee.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

opers13 said:


> lets revive the 0 degree angle thread
> 
> I wakeboard and snowboard, on a wakeboard 15/-15 is very comfortable for me. Snowboard is a different story... 0 on the front and -15 on the rear. I have tried 15/-15 and I'm fighting my my boot and binding all day long. So 0 degree on the front it is, but I do feel a more pressure on my front knee.


Are you any good switch?


----------



## opers13 (Jan 2, 2017)

BoardieK said:


> Are you any good switch?


great question. I just bought a new directional twin deck..so hoping to ride more switch this winter and thats exactly the reason I started searching for binding angles. So I will def be bringing a screw driver in my backpack this weekend to be able to make binding changes and see if I can ride 15/-15


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

0/0 is against all general logic if it comes to squatting ability and movement range, but if it makes you having a good day and spend more time on the slopes? Then it's right. 

Your balance and feel and movements will change a lot over time, and so will preferences for angles n and stance width change over the years. Keep adapting. What might feel right today may be different next year.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I’ve seen 0/-9 by a guy that can’t ride switch so 0/0 is not that weird. Plus, you will be well prepped to transition to a +/+ stance if that becomes your thing.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I learnt with +/+ angles and graduated to duck. Now it varies depending on the board and type of riding I'm doing and for sure will try +/+ again. For a while I rode with my back foot at 0, my front was at around +28 however. You've just got to figure out what works for you - maybe try leaving your back foot at 0 and start rotating the front out to see what works?


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

I ride +30/+15

My wife and two kids all ride +15/0


----------



## Old Guy (Dec 7, 2018)

*bowed legs*

Hi I am 5ft 3 in tall weigh 145 lbs and have serious bowed legs. I ride mostly straight down the mountain carving, no park, no switch. I keep trying to move my angles (+ 15 f + 6 b and a variety of other combinations. Nothing seems to work, I keep getting my knees twisted and always making lower body riding adjustments as I ride. Very tiring with pressure points on feet and knees!


Appreciate any advice on angles that people with bowed legs found appropriate. 


Cheers! Mike


----------



## Digitalboymolloy (Mar 12, 2021)

arrrmaty said:


> *zero is fine*
> 
> Heck yeah riding at 0 degrees is ok! It all depends on you and what is more comfortable for you. If you feel comfortable when you ride at 0 degrees then who cares what anyone else thinks? Unfortunately, most people that ride with their feet ducked out are only doing it because they think it looks cool or because their favorite pro rides like that. They don't understand the actual mechanics behind it. I ride at 15 and -12 for my wider stance because with my feet that wide it would tweak my knees too much to keep them straight up and down at 0. With a narrower stance I might change my degrees to 12 and -12 or 12 and -9 or something like that. Everyone is different. A lot of times in the snowboarding magazines they will interview a pro and list his or her configuration and you'll notice that it varies a lot between the riders and the type of riding that they do. Good luck and happy shredding


Great answer broooo...ive been riding 0 degrees for 10 yeara...the straighter your bindings are ...the further your heels are apart sooo if you have a wide stance that wouldn't feel good


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

brooooo this is an old thread 😂


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

0/0 😅


----------



## Kajje (12 mo ago)

opers13 said:


> lets revive the 0 degree angle thread
> 
> I wakeboard and snowboard, on a wakeboard 15/-15 is very comfortable for me. Snowboard is a different story... 0 on the front and -15 on the rear. I have tried 15/-15 and I'm fighting my my boot and binding all day long. So 0 degree on the front it is, but I do feel a more pressure on my front knee.


Im about to try your stance, finally i found 1 person who also has the same problem as me fighting the angle in the front. 

Im gonna try 0 in the front and - 12 (ducked) in the back


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Kajje said:


> Im about to try your stance, finally i found 1 person who also has the same problem as me fighting the angle in the front.
> 
> Im gonna try 0 in the front and - 12 (ducked) in the back


Are you pigeon toed? If your front foot turns inwards naturally then this could make sense for you.

You could try moving both angles forward 12 so you’re +12, 0. It’ll rotate your body into more of a forward stance.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> Are you pigeon toed? If your front foot turns inwards naturally then this could make sense for you.
> 
> You could try moving both angles forward 12 so you’re +12, 0. It’ll rotate your body into more of a forward stance.


Finally someone said it haha.
0/0 if your feet are together, sure no problem.
Once you start pulling them away from each other, you are pidgeon toed.

The wider you go with 0/0 the more pidgeon toed it becomes.

I seriously don't think anyone is riding that stance?
Go set your board up that way, with a nice wide stance.
You won't even get your bindings done up, before you realize how fucked up it is.

Troll post haha

TT


----------



## Kajje (12 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> Are you pigeon toed? If your front foot turns inwards naturally then this could make sense for you.
> 
> You could try moving both angles forward 12 so you’re +12, 0. It’ll rotate your body into more of a forward stance.


Heya, 

NO im not pigeon toed, id say my normal standing position is like a duck +3-3. I mainly reacted to your description where u said your front foot was fighting the boot and binding, that is my exact problem as soon as I prepare for a higher speed carve. It only occurs when i make turns on my toe edge. Its wierd and it makes no sense too me why i do this.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Kajje said:


> Heya,
> 
> NO im not pigeon toed, id say my normal standing position is like a duck +3-3. I mainly reacted to your description where u said your front foot was fighting the boot and binding, that is my exact problem as soon as I prepare for a higher speed carve. It only occurs when i make turns on my toe edge. Its wierd and it makes no sense too me why i do this.


I've got crazy duck feet so I know how it affects binding angles, knees, hips and general positioning. Basically I'm the opposite of pigeon toed. Wish I was more normal in that department! 

When you stand at your natural +3 -3 and squat where do your knees go?

Also, not sure what you mean by "I mainly reacted to your description where u said your front foot was fighting the boot and binding", I haven't said much in this thread!


----------

